# My Flyer



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

Well ive just sat and designed a flyer, i mgonna print off a sheet and get some photocopies made and put the flyers around my town.

Here's the badboy:


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Cool! I do flyers too. I did three different ones last year. They can all be seen in this thread. Just keep reading through it to see them all.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Nice flyer Mollins...did you draw that corpse/zombie yourself?


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Mollins, the flyer looks great. I love the Zombie.


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

Unfortunately not, I just pinched it fro ma google search of zombie

BUT, my mate is drawig a demonic skeleton beckoning you with their finger for the poster


----------

